# Hotheads DNP log



## HH (Sep 6, 2012)

Goal: dropping body fat
starting weight= 223lbs @5'9"

training: monday-saturday ive been doing training latley very similar to cashouts and has been working pretty good. I have to be careful with my back, i injured it in a horrible car accident a while back and shits my workout performance from time to time. 


Intro:

I have been using aas for many years now and decided to take the DNP plunge after much research and help from a good friend on this board. I'm going to do my best at keeping this log up to date even though my days can be long and grueling. I will be taking are 250mg crystalized caps, and the layout and dosages may change depending on my sides. I am on and will be taking TPP and tren ace along with this at a moderate to low doses until i finish and then ramp it up.

Layout:

Days 1-4 @250mg
Days 4-12 @500mg
Days 12-14 @500-750mg (again depending on my sides)


Ive noticed that dnp cycle logs are infamous for going cold and people mysteriously disapear after a few days, but i will make sure i finish this log so hopefully bros can learn from and educate themselves from this. If you have any questions or comments please do not hesitate.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for doing this, BE SAFE GOOD LUCK!


----------



## HH (Sep 6, 2012)

Day 1 (9/4/12):


Woke up, went about my normal daily routine.Took my first cap at around 5:00pm and went on my way. I hit the gym at around 9:00 pm, and i usually sweat like an animal,so no tell tale sign there for me yet. That night i barley got sleep ,waking up every hour or so to either to take a piss or reposition my self on my bed because i was uncomfortable with the sweat, i had a gallon of water by my side the whole time cause i would get thirsty as hell. I denfinatley noticed night sweats and mild insomnia on my first night, but nothing that i would complain about at all.


----------



## HH (Sep 6, 2012)

Day 2 (9/5/12)


I woke up ate breakfast and was out there door. I usually leave home pretty early in the AM so with the lack of sun and low ac, it gets my car pretty cold quick. Today however, i noticed i had the a/c on medium,the whole way to my destination and didint turn it off at all. I did feel warm overall, but not "hot". I would get hot flashes through out the day at random moments when i was sitting down under cool air conditioning, sweating on a scale from 1-10, a 6. Took my cap at about 4pm, and took a 2 hour needed nap. I hit the gym at around 9pm. I did cardio for about 25 minutes but was pretty tired from not getting a restful sleep the night before, but it was do able. I then went to work out my shoulders and noticed my self sweating a little more than i would be,so i was glad to see that, but i had a great workout. Water intake has been high all through out the day.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 6, 2012)

This is a great thread. I'll be following closely. This is something id love to try after another bulking cycle or two...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2012)

God I can't wait for 500mg... This is gonna be awesome. Make sure you have before pics done before you bloat up with water.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 6, 2012)

I was reading somewhere that it's really the week or two after you stop DNP that you start seeing the results because you lose all that water bloat, any insight on that?


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yup. I dropped 12 lbs trough the following two weekss after discontinuing dnp. I made to 300mg. Thats all i could handle. Any higher and my core temp would rise uncontrollably. At one point i had to get a rectal cold water infusion. Temp hit 105 and would not go down on the ice tub.

Make sure u have a spotter if possible. A bro that can monitor u every now and then. It saved my ass. Have fun.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2012)

Spongy said:


> I was reading somewhere that it's really the week or two after you stop DNP that you start seeing the results because you lose all that water bloat, any insight on that?



Absolutely correct. About 8 days with powder. Little less with crystal.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 6, 2012)

Woah. Following bud, be safe.


----------



## beasto (Sep 6, 2012)

Keep it safe as always and I will for sure be following along the way to see how it goes. Good luck brotha!!!


----------



## HH (Sep 7, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> God I can't wait for 500mg... This is gonna be awesome. Make sure you have before pics done before you bloat up with water.




I can barley wait to see what 500mg will yield for me, 250mg feels like a walk in the park...with a sweater lol but nothing major


----------



## HH (Sep 7, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Yup. I dropped 12 lbs trough the following two weekss after discontinuing dnp. I made to 300mg. Thats all i could handle. Any higher and my core temp would rise uncontrollably. At one point i had to get a rectal cold water infusion. Temp hit 105 and would not go down on the ice tub.
> 
> Make sure u have a spotter if possible. A bro that can monitor u every now and then. It saved my ass. Have fun.




Sounds like an interesting experience you had there lulu, hopefully my core doesn't reach that high bro, you must have melted a nice amount of fat at the end of that run.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 7, 2012)

HH said:


> I can barley wait to see what 500mg will yield for me, 250mg feels like a walk in the park...with a sweater lol but nothing major



Couple more days until you're firing on all cylinders...


----------



## HH (Sep 7, 2012)

Day 3:
Weigh in today: 221lbs

Woke up today and went about my normal routine, i woke up feeling great, i got a full rest and slept like a baby the whole night. I hit the gym at 12 today and cardio was awesome, i was pouring sweat out of my pores after 20 minutes, i could have kept going but i didint want to hinder my performance when i lift. Worked out back and biceps with no problem. I took my 250mg cap today at 3pm. Even though i had a restful sleep the night before,i got extremely tired about 2 hours after ingesting the cap, ended up taking a 2 hour nap and woke up sweating a tad. Another noticeable side is that ive been craving carbs and all types of shitty junk food like never before,like a fiend, but ive been controlling me self. 

250mg seems a bit low for me, but im still going to stick with my layout for 4 days at that dose. I cant wait to see what 500mg is going to do for me. Water has been my best friend, as it always is, but i keep the gallon with me anywhere in the house i go, and ive been pissing clear like a race horse every 30 seconds, so i gave up flushing toilets. I feel a little bloated, but i dont mind.


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 7, 2012)

that is one of the effects of dnp....carb cravings.  you can give into them a bit but beware, carbs make you feel hotter!!  don't eat junk food, but i found after about 5-6 days i needed carbs for the energy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 7, 2012)

Try and use fruits and chocolate protein shakes to deal with carb cravings.


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 7, 2012)

Great stuff going on here HH keep it up


----------



## HH (Sep 8, 2012)

today is day 4:


Last night was by far the worst night. I could not get any sleep whats so ever, and i felt like i boiling,not to the extent where i was scared, but i was  very hot, my fan was cranked on high, and i had no covers. ICE COLD water seemed to help me somewhat. I was literally sweating all night. woke up did the usual and took a cap at around 3, and have been a little hot since but nothing major. IM eager to give 500mg a try,but im still deciding and brainstorming , im completely fine though out the day, its only when it comes down to sleeping when it becomes fucking hell. Will keep you bros posted.


----------



## theminister (Sep 8, 2012)

Just becarefull, we all know what DNP is.


----------



## HH (Sep 12, 2012)

Had to end this dnp cycle short. It was interfering with my life more than expected. The heat was to over bearing for where I'm located this time of the year. It got me way to tired and it impacted my workouts,full time job,and full time college performance. I will start a cycle again when the weather dips down in the winter and my overall work load isn't to much.



For those reading,does dnp work? Most definitely. I think you have to put more work instead of just letting it do it's thing like I've seen in most logs. Cardio is great,just don't over due it. My weight lifting performance definatley declined over time on it with out a doubt. Be prepared to go several nights without sleep,night sweats,and random HOT flashes through the day. We will meet again very soon dnp.

If anyone has any questions,feel free to pm me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for recording HH... Looking forward to you picking this up again in the winter.  I'll probably be running some in December or so.  I hope I gave you a realistic picture of what to expect. The heat is no fuckin laughing matter, except thinking back about it, its hilarious lol.

Did you ever bump to 500?  Describing what you did above, can you imagine what 750 is like? Admin here has ran this shit up to a gram or more lmao... Hardcore stuff bro.


----------



## HH (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah i have a clear picture of what to expect this winter. I ran 500 the majority of the time, and i would burn so hot at night,felt like a pile of burning coals all through out my body,even at my sickest i have never been that hot. I know 750 will be a big leap, cause these caps are awesome.


----------



## Mr P (Sep 12, 2012)

cool log keep it up brother


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ya man i wont mess with dnp unless its winter.


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 15, 2012)

so what was your total time on and weight loss?   I could ony stand 9 days at 500 a day but lost 16lbs


----------



## HH (Sep 15, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> so what was your total time on and weight loss?   I could ony stand 9 days at 500 a day but lost 16lbs



Thats a good amount of weight, i ran it about 6 days, lost about 4-5 pounds in all, but haven't weighed in recently pounds,but after i stopped i noticed my self getting a little more lean, dropping all the water. I was happy, but i know i could have lost more if i would have kept going. Next time around should be better.


----------

